# Kürschnerlehrer



## utos (21. August 2007)

Ich hab nen problem wo kann man welchen lehrer zum kürschneren finden bin bei skill 300 aber  ich weiß nich wo der nächste lehrer is und ich weiß nich mehr wo der letzte war bei dem ich was gelernt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! BITTE HELFEN


----------



## ApoY2k (21. August 2007)

Scherbenwelt im Turm bei der Ehrenfeste.


----------



## utos (21. August 2007)

Jau danke


----------

